# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guide] Aide au levelling

## Phen

Salut, 

Suite à quelques questions in game je synthétise mon parcours de levelling sur le forum, si toutefois cela pouvait aider.

N'hésitez pas à donner vos parcours, le mien ne se voulant pas le plus rapide, mais assez varié et moyennement couteux.

Il m'a fallut environ 35h pour ding 80 avec ce chemin.

Avant de démarrer : prévoyez des sacs 12 places minimum, si vous pouvez plus, prenez plus.
La progression se fait principalement par événements dynamiques, si cela ne vous intéresse pas... dommage.

Gardez sur vous un set d'arme et armure de level n+5 pour être toujours équipé de la meilleure façon possible.

Entre deux repop de chaine d'event, compléter la zone ou vous êtes !

Level 1-13/15 : Contreforts du voyageur, zone Norn
Rien de spécial pour cette zone c'est celle offrant le plus d'event autour du level 9, notamment celui commençant au lac du chasseur.
5 events successifs rapportant environ 600 xp chacun :
•    Escorte
•    Destruction
• Élimination de mobs
•    Destruction de portail 
•    Tuer le boss

Level 15-25 : Collines de Kesse

Jusqu'au level 20 restez autour de Colline de Façonetonnere à l'est. 4 events pop autour.
Puis rejoignez la boucle du meta event Bataille pour fort Salma.
.Entre pré de Sabogris et Cascade, il faut défendre un pont
.Tuer 3 lieutenants
.Tuer le boss

Avec de la chance sur la plage à côté il y a un event bandit.

Level 25-35 : Champ de Gendarran
A partir de la Terrasse de Nebo il y a 5 events qui s'enchainent
.Des chiens à tuer aux collines pourpres au nord
.Colonie d'ascalon et terrasse de nebo à défendre
.Des lieutenants à tuer dans les caveaux de creusepierre

Level 35-45 : Harathi Hinterlands
Simple et rentable la chaîne d'event commence Passe du Sabot Fendu et donne aussi un coffre splendide

Level 45-65 : Le beau craft qui va bien.
Choisissez 2 métiers et montez les à 400 ou 3 à 375.

Level 65-70 : Montée de Flambecoeur 
Une chaine de 4 events autour des contrées sauvages de l'Apostat
.Tuer un boss
.Tuer 3 vétérans
.Des harpies
.Une escorte

Level 70-80 : Détroit de la dévastation
Un event en deux phases, départ Le poste isolé au sud.
.Défendre un avant poste
.Escorte

Ding 80, GG  :;): 

PS : pour ceux qui ne veulent pas crafter :

Level 45 : Steppe de la strie Flamboyante

Au nord du Canyon de Reliatus, un event qui démarre de l'avant poste.
.Une escorte
.Une libération
.Un boss à tuer

Au sud de cette zone en attendant le retour de l'event il y a une base à défendre des skritts.

Level 50 : Marais de fer
Départ de l'event aux Marches de la gloire en 5 étapes jusqu'au Landes de Victium
.Défense d'un village
.Reprise d'un autre village
.Défense d'un pont
.Reprise du camp centaures
.Boss à tuer


Petite update au 7/02/13: 
Vous pouvez faire aussi : 0-20 craft x2 puis quete perso jusqu'au 35.
Et reprendre le guide normalement après ça.

Mon dernier reroll à ding en 33h.

----------


## ivanoff

tu as fait ce parcours avec des buffs d'xp ou pas ?

----------


## Phen

Non si ce n'est la nourriture et les huiles.

----------


## Skiant

Super, Phen, grand merci.

Sinon, pour épicer un peu (et si c'est votre truc), je pense qu'on peut aussi saupoudrer d'un peu de runs donjons (faites le run jusqu'au boss avec un perso 80 et changez de perso juste avant la fin) ou de W3 (mais uniquement dans un gros bus qui abat beaucoup d'events), histoire de varier les plaisirs.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sur mon reroll Ingé niveau 17 je suis allé passer un peu de temps vers Façoneterre et je trouve le temps de respawn des event assez long. Est-ce que t'as souvenir du passage niveau 15/20 comme particulièrement lent ou c'est le rythme classique pour le respawn d'events ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Je suis en train de tester et je m'interroge. Bon c'est le début c'est peut-être pas le meilleur moment du guide, avec un lvl 11 je suis dans la zone norn et les events s'enchaînent pas vraiment vite.
En fait après celui de la wurm de glace et celui des portails ben je patiente, mais rien. :/

----------


## Korbeil

> Super, Phen, grand merci.
> 
> Sinon, pour épicer un peu (et si c'est votre truc), je pense qu'on peut aussi saupoudrer d'un peu de runs donjons (faites le run jusqu'au boss avec un perso 80 et changez de perso juste avant la fin) ou de W3 (mais uniquement dans un gros bus qui abat beaucoup d'events), histoire de varier les plaisirs.


Les donjons, c'est top pour pex !
Mon guardien, je l'ai monté presque QUE en faisant du ascalon ...

1. ça rapporte un max de thunes.
2. ça permet d'avoir pleins de tokens pour faire un full stuff dès qu'il est lvl 80 (~2800 si je me rappelle bien)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Phen, tu as levellé ainsi en 35h avec uniquement que des événements dynamiques et pas d'artisanat ?
Je suis jalousie  ::o: 
Sinon pour les donjons, c'est bien MAIS c'est dur d'emmener un pas lvl 80, même à Ascalon.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai fait mon premier ascalon au lvl 28 avec mon elem, j'admets que c'était un poil costaud  ::P: 

Sinon, pour upper rapidement, le guerrier ça reste un must, tu peux faire quasiment tous les events en solo, et vu comme c'est dépeuplé par chez moi, c'est bien pratique  ::lol::

----------


## Skiant

> Phen, tu as levellé ainsi en 35h avec uniquement que des événements dynamiques et pas d'artisanat ?





> Level 45-65 : Le beau craft qui va bien.
> Choisissez 2 métiers et montez les à 400 ou 3 à 375.





> Sinon pour les donjons, c'est bien MAIS c'est dur d'emmener un pas lvl 80, même à Ascalon.





> (faites le run jusqu'au boss avec un perso 80 et changez de perso juste avant la fin)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ho hé Skiant, va t'étouffer avec un os de dinde, veux-tu bien ?  :tired: 
*sifflote* C'est ça de tenter de continuer à lire le forum avec la famille tout autour ...

----------


## doudou1408

Sinon, pour les riches : Y'a moyen pour 20-30po de monter 80 en ~4h, avec tous les métiers  :Cigare:

----------


## Phen

> Je suis en train de tester et je m'interroge. Bon c'est le début c'est peut-être pas le meilleur moment du guide, avec un lvl 11 je suis dans la zone norn et les events s'enchaînent pas vraiment vite.
> En fait après celui de la wurm de glace et celui des portails ben je patiente, mais rien. :/


C'est clairement le début le plus long, j'ai terminé la zone et les 14 level en 4h45. Il y a surement mieux ailleurs mais j'ai pas trouvé.

---------- Post added at 16h21 ---------- Previous post was at 16h19 ----------




> Sur mon reroll Ingé niveau 17 je suis allé passer un peu de temps vers Façoneterre et je trouve le temps de respawn des event assez long. Est-ce que t'as souvenir du passage niveau 15/20 comme particulièrement lent ou c'est le rythme classique pour le respawn d'events ?
> Merci


Pas spécialement long de mon souvenir. L'enchainement c'était la mère à sauver proche de l'entrée, le camp dans la grotte, l'escorte du dolyak jusqu'à la mine et la défence de la mine.
Quasi aucun temps morts. Parfois même je ne faisais pas le sauvetage car la grotte avait repop.

Après attention ! Si vous êtes à un moment ou ce sont des joueurs inexpérimentés sur la zone cela peut vous faire perdre pas mal de temps.

En effet, si il y a un peu de gens de partout, le cycle des events est complétement perturbé.

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi j'ai eu droit aux centaures attaquent façoneterre, le skritt qui vole, et la grotte. Pas vu de dolyak ni de mère.

----------


## Guitou

Sinon si on a envie de changer une fois qu'on a prit quelques niveaux on peut enchaîner les quêtes de l'histoire personnelle.
Au niveau 14 la 1ere quête m'a rapporté 20% du niveau et la suivante un peu plus, en en enchaînant plusieurs on a vite faire de prendre un niveau.

----------


## Phen

Le sauvetage de la mère se fait au nord est, juste à côté du tp et du coeur, parmi les bandits. Le dolyak part de la ville jusqu'à la carrière.

Désolé si ca ne fonctionne pas très bien pour vous mais c'est ce que j'ai fait :-(

----------


## Lee Tchii

Comme je l'ai dit ingame, ne t'excuse en rien !
C'est une super idée de l'avoir partagé avec nous.
J'ai testé rapidement cette aprem malgré mon état ... et j'ai pris deux niveaux en un rien de temps !

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Pourquoi vouloir aller le plus vite possible ?

----------


## Phen

Parce qu'à ton 8ème perso, 7ème 80, deuxième voleur, c'est pas forcément la re re re re re re re re découverte du monde que tu cherches ?

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ça me semble être une bonne réponse  ::):

----------


## nameless65

Dites, quelqu'un aurait une alternative pour les levels 45 à 65 ? Le craft ne m'intéresse que modérément et puis parce que j'aime bien farmer les chaines d'événements dynamiques. D'avance merci.

----------


## Unky

> Sinon, pour les riches : Y'a moyen pour 20-30po de monter 80 en ~4h, avec tous les métiers


Oui crafting all the way donc ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Dites, quelqu'un aurait une alternative pour les levels 45 à 65 ? Le craft ne m'intéresse que modérément et puis parce que j'aime bien farmer les chaines d'événements dynamiques. D'avance merci.


Je plussune la demande de mon confrère canard.
Mais moi c'est parce que je ne connaissais pas encore ce guide et que j'ai une ingénieure lvl45 avec déjà l'aide du craft :x

----------


## Phen

Alors autour du level 45 : Steppe de la Strie Flamboyante

Au nord du Canyon de Reliatus, un event qui démarre de l'avant poste.
.Une escorte
.Une libération
.Un boss à tuer

Au sud de cette zone en attendant le retour de l'event il y a une base à défendre des skritts.

Level 50/52 : Marais de fer
Départ de l'event aux Marches de la gloire en 5 étapes jusqu'au Landes de Victium
.Défense d'un village
.Reprise d'un autre village
.Défense d'un pont
.Reprise du camp centaures
.Boss à tuer

Tentez la montée de flambecoeur au 60+ ca devrait aller.

----------


## nameless65

Merci !

----------


## Phen

Quelques modif par rapport à ma voleuse, cette fois avec une mesmer 80 en 26h37min.

J'ai craft dès le début une profession, les 10 premiers level étant les plus chiants.

Puis un autre craft au 47, définitivement les events 45-55 sont trop long.

Le reste est à peu prêt indentique sauf que je suis resté jusqu'au level 47 à hinterland et que je suis aller dès le 67 à Orr.

Voilà.

----------


## Hasunay

Ça te coute cher les crafts ? Tu prends lesquelles en générale ? J'ai bien envie de tester ta méthode, mon première 80 c’était en 120 heures et mon second 60 heures donc quand je vois 27heures ça donne envie :D

----------


## Phen

3 autour de 350/375 coutent un peu moins cher que 2 à 400 à cause des moults compo pour faire le jaune. Je prends généralement maitre queue avec le beau guide de ce fofo, bijoutier qui ne coute pas très cher et le dernier selon ma profession ou mon envie.

---------- Post added at 08h25 ---------- Previous post was at 08h24 ----------

A oui et pour le début tu peux faire rapidement 1 ou 2 quetes de story qui montent vite level 3 à 5, et donc te pousse level 15 pour attaquer colline de kesse sereinement après un craft.

----------


## dragou

Perso j'ai un autre procédé mais qui reste assez similaire :

Je fais directement mes 2 métiers 400 afin de monter au dela du niveau 20 (si vous avez déjà vos 8 métiers à 400 avec d'autres, limitez vous au niveau 350 environ, dépendant du métier, et vous pouvez également en faire un 3ème comme le dit phen). Ensuite je fais mon histoire personnelle afin de regagner du lvl et du stuff en même temps. J'arrive donc vers le niveau 32-35, phase à laquelle je fais mes journaliers avec le reroll qui fait un up d'1 niveau/journalier (un peu moins).

Si j'ai envi de le faire xp plus vite qu'un niveau/j, je fais de la découverte de zone sans faire les coeurs et en minant tout ce que je trouve, le gain est rapide et très conséquent. Je fais également un peu d'asca (en reroll end) pour qu'il ait son armure de prête une fois arrivé lvl80.

astuce journalier : si vous avez du temps pendant les périodes creuses, faites votre journalier en mcm, ce qui prendra 20-25min une fois rodé.
Vous y trouverez des récoltes partout, des mobs blancs qui vont proc le 60 victimes, les dolyaks, gardes et campements feront vite vos 5 évent et enfin, en voyageant sur la map, vous aurez facilement vos 15 types de victimes(si vous avez un boost xp, prenez, c'est très conséquent). A ceux qui disent qu'on prend une place d'un autre, je dis FAUX vu que pas de file d'attente et qu'en plus on récupère des campements etc, donc c'est comme un petit roaming.

On verra ce que ça donnera avec le nouveau journalier mais vu l'xp bonus acquis, c'est bête de le sacrifier sur son main.

----------


## Ptit gras

La courbe d'xp est vraiment très moyenne en 3W avant le niveau 50~ d'après mes estimations. C'est pas du tout linéaire et du coup ça traine à bas niveau.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso je met mon reroll sur la map juste au dessus de l'arche du lion (Champs de Lyssa ?), à l'arène en haut à droite.

Deux events qui popent de suite avec minimum 12 types différents de bestioles. Ça met peut-être un peu plus que 20 minutes au total, mais si vous jouez ingé vous pouvez afk et avoir le succès du jour  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Perso je met mon reroll sur la map juste au dessus de l'arche du lion (Champs de Lyssa ?), à l'arène en haut à droite.
> 
> Deux events qui popent de suite avec minimum 12 types différents de bestioles. Ça met peut-être un peu plus que 20 minutes au total, mais si vous jouez ingé vous pouvez afk et avoir le succès du jour


Ha oui et autre petit truc dans le cas ou le McM est full, donc il y a ce que tu dis, et dans la zone au sud de l'arche, il y a l'event avec le pécheur et le taureau qui pop très souvent et que vous pouvez activez, ça fait également un évent en plus (vous serez très souvent accompagné sur cet event)

----------


## Guitou

Petit retour.
J'ai bien enchaîné dans la zone norn en dinguant lvl 15 après 3h30.
Plein d'enthousiasme je suis allez voir les collines de Kesse mais j'ai pas vu les events revenir très souvent. :/
Du coup j'ai suivit le guide du chef, je suis arrivé lvl 26 et je me suis dirigé vers les champs de Gendarran.
Mais là même problème, je vois pas les events poper régulièrement, et même quand ils popent la zone est assez vaste, on n'est pas forcément prévenu (en haut à droite de l'écran).

Du coup 2 questions.
Comment vous faîtes pour voir les events ?
Pourquoi changer de zone ? OK, 80 lvls sur la même zone, tu satures, mais à part ça ? On gagne moins d'XP sur un event plus bas lvl ?

----------


## Thorkel

Je dis peut être une connerie mais il y a beaucoup d'event ou il faut parler à un gars non? Moi c'est les PNJ qui me chopent au passage et ça lance l'event.

----------


## Guitou

Oui pas faux. Mais dans Gendarran près des centaures tu n'as pas de PNJs, non ?

----------


## Thorkel

Pas que je me souvienne en effet. Merci pour l'avis inutile Thorkel. Pas de souci je suis là pour ça.

----------


## Guitou

Mais non je dis pas ça.  ::P: 
Genre si j'y avais pensé j'aurais peut-être moins galéré dans les collines de Kesse.

----------


## Thorkel

Je sais, c'est moi qui le dit  :;): 
Un bon coin pour les event également, dans la zone 70 détroit de la dévastation, sous brassclaw waypoint, 3 event s'enchainent en 10 min et repop en 5.

----------


## Hasunay

Celui des collines il pop très très souvent par contre celui de du Champ c'est plus basse fréquence mise à part les clébards qui reviennent souvent et Hitari machin à grosso modo la même fréquence que les collines

----------


## Guitou

D'ailleurs, j'ai essayé la 1ere zone d'orr avec mon lvl 50 pour voir si je pouvais tag les events et faire de l'XP sur le dos des autres (oui c'est mal) mais je tape tellement peu fort que j'arrive pas à tag les mobs (aucun XP à leur mort), le seul event que j'ai réussit c'est parce que j'ai rez un PNJ.

----------


## MeThoD BoX

> Je sais, c'est moi qui le dit 
> Un bon coin pour les event également, dans la zone 70 détroit de la dévastation, sous brassclaw waypoint, 3 event s'enchainent en 10 min et repop en 5.


Merci pour ce spot. 

Il y a un autre event de style arène dans les cimefroides qui traine aussi avec le chasseur norm de mémoire. Tu peux afk a ce spot en ingé  ::):

----------


## Thorkel

Pas de quoi! Et Guitou, Orr au lvl 50 tu charries un peu la quand même! ça a dû piquer sévère^^

----------


## Guitou

Bah je me faisais one shot, sauf quand aegis était up.  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Je remonte le thread, juste parce que j'en ai marre de le chercher en page 2. (oui, je suis comme ça).

----------

